# You know you're in Surrey when....



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay so maybe it could be the start of a bad joke but.... I had to run to Gateway station on friday, at 108th and fraser hwy, I saw pedestrians, now that in it's self isn't so abnormal but.. what kind of made it a surrey moment was,, a woman drinking a beer at .. hmm at the latest, 950 in the cross walk, THEN (yup it gets better) she pukes.. in the cross walk before 10am.. THEN.. believe it or not...I park my car and am walking up some stairs at gateway stn, I look up and some chick is wearing a mini skirt and all I can see is brown cellulite... I actually stopped and looked at the shrubs because her bottom was .. well ... tramatic seems to be an understatement....

I did my thing at Gateway and when I was leaving I saw a guy doing push ups on 108th in the middle of the street.. stuff likes this doesnt happen in Maple Ridge... we're normal.... for the most part.

Douglas


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

My sister lives a few blocks from Broadway and Commercial in Vancouver. On the walk from the bus to her place I often see people, including guys in suits, relieve themselves -both types - next to sidewalks and next to buildings. You should smell the neighbourhood after a few hot days.

You didn't so much have a Surrey moment as a moment of 21st century entitlement.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I think these folks were probably on there way to Walmart for a group photo. I'm here to tell you it's not only in Surrey. I was driving in Burnaby the other day on Kingsway and 2 guys were walking across the street not in a cross walk both of them chugging beers. It's not that uncommon it seems.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I saw a guy drop-kick another guy off a bike into in the middle of KG in Whalley last week :bigsmile:
Also saw a guy get off the bus and on the post right next to the stop and busy intersection began to urinate. Cars and all passing by (not Whalley but still on KG)

Is it bad that I wasn't even phased? 

I'm starting to think of ways to explain the world to my children as they get older and start asking me "daddy why...?"


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

bcorchidguy said:


> Okay so maybe it could be the start of a bad joke but.... I had to run to Gateway station on friday, at 108th and fraser hwy, I saw pedestrians, now that in it's self isn't so abnormal but.. what kind of made it a surrey moment was,, a woman drinking a beer at .. hmm at the latest, 950 in the cross walk, THEN (yup it gets better) she pukes.. in the cross walk before 10am.. THEN.. believe it or not...I park my car and am walking up some stairs at gateway stn, I look up and some chick is wearing a mini skirt and all I can see is brown cellulite... I actually stopped and looked at the shrubs because her bottom was .. well ... tramatic seems to be an understatement....
> 
> I did my thing at Gateway and when I was leaving I saw a guy doing push ups on 108th in the middle of the street.. stuff likes this doesnt happen in Maple Ridge... we're normal.... for the most part.
> 
> Douglas


The insanity starts in Vancouver and spreads out. I've seen women druggies stoop and pee in town at Main and Terminal.

I'm trying to picture 108th and Fraser Highway but I can't. How about 108th and King George Boulevard???? Will that fit???? There are a lot of hookers in that area.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

When I was in Paris,at a hotel entrance,a woman came up to the car and peed all over the rear tire.This was in broad daylight in front of a busy hotel.Or how about this one.In Japan,a guy gets on the train that I was on,and starts practicing his Karate moves.While he's doing his moves,he's yelling out words and staring people down.That was very awkward.Weirdos are everywhere.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and these are the reasons i live way way away in the boonies hahaha, people are gross , we have weirdos out here too though ... cant escape them, consider it free entertainment and a good way to gauge what NOT to do,


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Love Surrey, I Wouldn't Live Any Where Else.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the guy in the car ahead of you gets out at a red light and has a piss while waiting for it to go green.....lmao


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I now live right by SMH, and as we were leaving yesterday there was a guy either high as heck or a mental issue ( I don't judge ) and he had a dull blown arguement with his cup of water in gibberish. It took him almost twenty minutes to walk fifty feet. My boyfrien was quite nervous about this and didn't wanna leave to protect his house, but I was like, its just surrey!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I dont think Surrey is worst or better than any other city, it is just people. 
A friend of mine lives in South Surrey and loves it.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

108th and King George yes that's correct.

I used to be a bus driver for transit mainly in vancouver but burnaby as well, everyday I saw something you don't see everyday...and then there were the passengers too...

Douglas


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Surrey has changes over the years but what hasn't? I was in Maple Ridge a few weeks ago and civilization is expanding there as well. Some areas of Surrey are bad but every city has areas where poor drug addicts and hookers hang out. I'm in Surrey every week to check on my property and I drive by 108th and King George Boulevard and it's kind of seedy in that area. There's a Subway nearby so to get back onto 108th I drive by the women of the night and they holler at me. It's a depressing sad situation to see human beings behave that way.

The area was better a couple of decades ago .


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

bcorchidguy said:


> 108th and King George yes that's correct.
> 
> I used to be a bus driver for transit mainly in vancouver but burnaby as well, everyday I saw something you don't see everyday...and then there were the passengers too...
> 
> Douglas


I live in town near 18th and Cambie. There are sometimes beggars there. When I'm down by Main and 14th it's difficult to not be asked for spare change.

Years ago you'd find hookers in Mission. I don't know if it has changed. But yes bus drivers would see a lot depending on the route.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The problems will continue to move to other areas as the different areas begin to get pricier to live in. It wasn't long ago when East Van used to be sketchy.....don't see much anymore (DTES excluded of course). The areas with lots of rental homes tend to be magnets for things like that.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You know you live in Surrey when the "Grow-op team" shows to see your fish growout<G>


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

You didnt like the company?> haha I watched the video , its unreal that you were violated that way, have they been back to bother you again, apologize? nothing


mikebike said:


> You know you live in Surrey when the "Grow-op team" shows to see your fish growout<G>


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

No apologizes:>(


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

while that is sad , it doesnt surprise me.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

mikebike said:


> You know you live in Surrey when the "Grow-op team" shows to see your fish growout<G>


 I don't believe that a City, Municipality, Province( Except perhaps Quebec) can override the laws of the land. A search warrant is required to enter premises. I wouldn't let By-law officers in without a court order. I'd tell them to drop dead!

A search warrant has to be specific, in other words the cops can't go on a fishing expedition. A court order also has to be specific.

Have you ever heard the expression "Nice guys finish last?" Well you must be a nice guy!!

I read something similar where a woman let in the fascists and it cost her $30K to upgrade the electrical.

I've got nothing to hide but no one enters these premises without a search warrant or court order. This is Canada a western country not some backward country.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

You tell it Lamplighter..

Bravo

Douglas


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a house in Surrey that was a rental property. If they suspected that you had a secondary suite you would get a letter from city hall stating that they want to inspect the property. If you refused they would just bill you the extra tax. 

But talking about the mike case. I guess the poor guy figured what the **** I'll let them in to clear up the matter. 

It's like daemons and vampires they can't enter unless they are let in. LOL


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

No one gets in my home without my permission. I wont even let in my landlord or building manager if he doesnt follow the Residential Tenancy Act properly. I could go on and on about that but thats another story for another thread.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

ThePhoenix said:


> No one gets in my home without my permission. I wont even let in my landlord or building manager if he doesnt follow the Residential Tenancy Act properly. I could go on and on about that but thats another story for another thread.


All the landlord has to do is give you notice (48 hrs)that he/she entering the premises. You can't withhold permission!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think its 24/hr notice..


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> i think its 24/hr notice..


 Well you are most likely correct.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Actually you're 100% correct.

Snip:

Landlord's right to enter rental unit restricted
29 (1) A landlord must not enter a rental unit that is subject to a tenancy agreement for any purpose unless one of the following applies:

(a) the tenant gives permission at the time of the entry or not more than 30 days before the entry;
(b) at least 24 hours and not more than 30 days before the entry, the landlord gives the tenant written notice that includes the following information:
(i) the purpose for entering, which must be reasonable;
(ii) the date and the time of the entry, which must be between 8 a.m. and 9 p.m. unless the tenant otherwise agrees;
(c) the landlord provides housekeeping or related services under the terms of a written tenancy agreement and the entry is for that purpose and in accordance with those terms;
(d) the landlord has an order of the director authorizing the entry;
(e) the tenant has abandoned the rental unit;
(f) an emergency exists and the entry is necessary to protect life or property.
(2) A landlord may inspect a rental unit monthly in accordance with subsection (1) (b).

Residential Tenancy Act


----------

